# JOHN RYAN ANTIQUE BOTTLE, 1866 SAVANNAH GA CIDER



## itoka (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you tell me how much this bottle is worth?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 12, 2011)

Well itoka;  You would need to show us a better picture and identify any embossed lettering that is on the bottle.  The pictures should include the bottom, and after all that all we can do is try to recognize what you are asking about.  After all that, bottles are worth what you can find a buyer willing to invest.  RED Matthews


----------



## itoka (Oct 12, 2011)

It says JOHN RYAN 1866 SAVANNAH GA on front and CIDER on back.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comeback,  I like these old bottles and realize that a lot of other people do also.  I was also surprised to learn this summer about the importance of early American Cider Making from an old book I bought at a book store.  
 There were a lot of demijohns made and used to ship American Cider to the South and Central America in our early years.   Other than in this book I did not realize what a big business it was.   
 RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (Oct 12, 2011)

If it is undamaged I will give you $100.00 USD for it plus mailing and insurance costs. It is probably worth more than that much but as Red mentioned and "THEY" say: "Put your money where your mouth is." Now you know it's worth at least $100.00 if you can get me to actually send you the money which you can, I'm serious and honest. An "offer" is useless unless followed up with payment.

 The price or value of anything  is determined by SUPPLY *and* DEMAND, Economics 101. You have a "Supply", ( 1 I assume) my "Demand" is $100.00 USD. Someone elses "Demand" might be more than mine. Lets give it some time in the "Market" ( another factor in the equasion) and see where this goes. Please keep us in the loop. 

 Also, a real good description of its condition, any chips, fractures, cracks, stain, scratches, etc., is VERY important in the final "value".


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Ryan Cider, I've seen them between $100-250 in the past but I'm sure someone with a better grasp on them will give you a better number...Jim


----------



## botlguy (Oct 12, 2011)

P.S.

 Thank you Administator, whoever you are, for indicating I am a Supporter, as small as it is at this time. I intend to do better in the future when my finances improve. I simply don't want any of you to think I'm a freeloader and I also want to encourage others to support this GREAT forum / site. finacially.


----------

